# Woman In The UFC



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

When are they going to have woman fighters? I know they were talking about it has anyone heard anything??


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

not soon! the country is so not ready for that on the large scale. they're around on the smaller shows, but i don't think the NSAC allows it yet. still, the UFC is so widely known now that a women's division would get too much noteriety and wouldn't be received well at all!


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> not soon! the country is so not ready for that on the large scale. they're around on the smaller shows, but i don't think the NSAC allows it yet. still, the UFC is so widely known now that a women's division would get too much noteriety and wouldn't be received well at all!



They could easily hold thier womens stuff in California where they do have MMA for girls.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> They could easily hold thier womens stuff in California where they do have MMA for girls.


well then that'd be cool. i just think with the UFC getting so "known" that it would get flack all across the board! maybe even set MMA back a few years!

no insult to woemen fighters at all, just how the broader idiots of this country would see things!!!


especially right-wing republicans... haha, had to throw that in there:cheeky4:


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> well then that'd be cool. i just think with the UFC getting so "known" that it would get flack all across the board! maybe even set MMA back a few years!
> 
> no insult to woemen fighters at all, just how the broader idiots of this country would see things!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, i agree. I think they could do it, but they shouldn't.
At least not right now, MMA is coming up good right now, no need for a wrench in the gears.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Yeah, i agree. I think they could do it, but they shouldn't.
> At least not right now, MMA is coming up good right now, no need for a wrench in the gears.


agreed!:thumbsup:


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

One of my coaches is 3-0 in kickboxing(and a blue belt under Royce Gracie)... I dont understand the whole taboo of mma for girls. :dunno:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

kyle1 said:


> One of my coaches is 3-0 in kickboxing(and a blue belt under Royce Gracie)... I dont understand the whole taboo of mma for girls. :dunno:


because america is a stubborn, sterotypical place. the greater masses of people can't handle women as anything but "pretty, dainty, darlings"... 

it would be seen as unwomenly and harshly responded to!!!


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

We're still dealing with girls in the army, lets not let them fight too


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> We're still dealing with girls in the army, lets not let them fight too


but girls aren't in direct combat...

...

...

can you smell my sarcasm?

not to divert the thread, but i defy anyone to tell me how a girl with a gun is less effective/reliable/whatever than a guy with a gun...

you can't, can you???:cheeky4:


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

I see where some of you are coming from. I have also seen a lot of great girl fighters. I have studied jujitsu for almost 2 years now. I am the only female in my class. I am not a big girl and can stand up pretty good with the guys. Had one of the guys (a police office) in my class take a nap with a sleeve choke. He has since then learned to tap after that. I think it would be great to see woman in the ufc.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

irishgal said:


> I see where some of you are coming from. I have also seen a lot of great girl fighters. I have studied jujitsu for almost 2 years now. I am the only female in my class. I am not a big girl and can stand up pretty good with the guys. Had one of the guys (a police office) in my class take a nap with a sleeve choke. He has since then learned to tap after that. I think it would be great to see woman in the ufc.


it's not a matter of contention between mma fans and practitioners, but of the greater perception by the media and essentially anti-everthing conservative flavor of this country!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it will happen eventually. I hope it does. I'm all for giving good fighters opportunities to display their skills, male or female. Women are now starting to get opportunities in traditionally all-male sports (about ****ing time too). A lot of exposure has been gained by Danica-mania (even though she's not that good) in racing. I've seen female fighters in smaller organizations (bodog fight comes to mind), but I agree that it is too soon for a large-scale organization like the UFC. It will take some more years for the collective audience here in the US to get their thumbs out of their asses and realise that there is nothing wrong with women competing in combat-sports (or any sports for that matter).


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

I am sure if they were barly dressed fighting in jello it would be more excepting!! LOL Well in any case I am glad that the sport is growing and I hope the critical people in this world that have never practiced the sport would open their eyes and see the art and form not the sex.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

irishgal said:


> I am sure if they were barly dressed fighting in jello it would be more excepting!! LOL Well in any case I am glad that the sport is growing and I hope the critical people in this world that have never practiced the sport would open their eyes and see the art and form not the sex.


you make a very good point! the opponents of women's mma would no doubt have zero objections to women fighting in pudding as an exhibition, but when it comes to legit, "violent" competition, they'd blow their tops! it's a fundamental hypocracy and sexism that this country will continually harbor against women for a long time!

of course, they can't "serve on the front lines" in Iraq... 

it's all very neanderthal!:thumbsdown:


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

*It Will Happen!*

Its only a matter of time before the bigger MMA events start showcasing women fights, but sadly and I could be wrong, it will be when the fan base starts to decline! Just as in boxing, when the sport started to decline, promoters started including these fights. No direspect towards women, Im in full favor personally to see two women beat the h*ll out of eachother, but again I have to agree with a lot of you that most American fans would only view it as an oddity or side-show! And then there is of course the do-gooder crowd that would only use it as an excse to bring the sport down.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> but girls aren't in direct combat...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Well, yes I can. First of all they have done tests and many people say that a man would be more inclined to care for a women when she doesn't need it. For instance I was talking to a recruiter who said one of his guys are injured, and they call for the medics, if the guy says hes good, he would leave the guy because he trusts him if he says hes good. Now he said the same thing happened with a women, she was injured and waiting for the medics, and instead of him moving on he waited for the medics to come to make sure she was fine, and he didn't realize what he did until after.

Also if girls are in combat units you can not tell me there will be a lot more situations where the girls and guys will have "relations", and who wants a pregnant woman in the jungles of Korea? If a guy needs to share a foxhole with someone else in the unit, he is going to be more inclines to share one with another guy, because if some stuff does happen with a girl, you are both will be unhonorably discharged from the service. Your unit is like a family, and some drama between guys and girls is not something anyone wants in the unit. That is also why they should stay with the don't ask don't tell for gays.

Another thing is women need their own sleeping quarters along with their own showers. Now that is just not very efficient on the field. Its also not very good for the chemistry of the unit. 

And is women are just as efficient as men, then they should have to go if there is a draft right? I don't know about you but I don't want the average women that is afraid of the household spider busting in the door and behind me with the M249 as we clear out a house full of insurgents who are not afraid to die.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

CashKola said:


> Well, yes I can. First of all they have done tests and many people say that a man would be more inclined to care for a women when she doesn't need it. For instance I was talking to a recruiter who said one of his guys are injured, and they call for the medics, if the guy says hes good, he would leave the guy because he trusts him if he says hes good. Now he said the same thing happened with a women, she was injured and waiting for the medics, and instead of him moving on he waited for the medics to come to make sure she was fine, and he didn't realize what he did until after.
> 
> Also if girls are in combat units you can not tell me there will be a lot more situations where the girls and guys will have "relations", and who wants a pregnant woman in the jungles of Korea? If a guy needs to share a foxhole with someone else in the unit, he is going to be more inclines to share one with another guy, because if some stuff does happen with a girl, you are both will be unhonorably discharged from the service. Your unit is like a family, and some drama between guys and girls is not something anyone wants in the unit. That is also why they should stay with the don't ask don't tell for gays.
> 
> ...


nothing but cop-out, sexist, republican excuses!!!


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> nothing but cop-out, sexist, republican excuses!!!


Actually I'm a Democrat. :thumbsup:


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

i wouldent pay to watch women fight. ufc would lose money if they occupied their ppv's or even there free shows with female matchups and they know it, it will never happen.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

CashKola said:


> Actually I'm a Democrat. :thumbsup:


then they're just cop-out, sexist excuses!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> i wouldent pay to watch women fight. ufc would lose money if they occupied their ppv's or even there free shows with female matchups and they know it, it will never happen.


why wouldn't you pay to watch women's fights? have you ever seen any? do you know anything about them or is it just some strange, inate disguist of women athletes?:dunno:


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, lets see here.. Where to begin.... Most of the replies I can see the point to. A lot of people in this world have not opened their eyes. As for woman on the front line during combat I am all for. If a woman joins any armed force they sould be treated as an equal. I believe there shouldn't be a choice there. The military is there to protect us you join knowing there is a chance to be on the frount line so if a woman joins she sould be aware of this also. As for sexual relations between male and female during combat hey Your right let's just keep it man on man so there will be no war babies. There are 3 types of men in this world a man who is open minded,a man who sits in his chair eating chips watching a game with his hand in his pants saying "I could have done a better job than that" But never gets off his lazy @*#, Then the man who works out keeps in shape and has an ego way over the top thinking he is better than everyone else when truth be told... his big ego is only there to compensate for his small male parts. I bet I can guess what one of the three you are...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

irishgal said:


> Well, lets see here.. Where to begin.... Most of the replies I can see the point to. A lot of people in this world have not opened their eyes. As for woman on the front line during combat I am all for. If a woman joins any armed force they sould be treated as an equal. I believe there shouldn't be a choice there. The military is there to protect us you join knowing there is a chance to be on the frount line so if a woman joins she sould be aware of this also. As for sexual relations between male and female during combat hey Your right let's just keep it man on man so there will be no war babies. There are 3 types of men in this world a man who is open minded,a man who sits in his chair eating chips watching a game with his hand in his pants saying "I could have done a better job than that" But never gets off his lazy @*#, Then the man who works out keeps in shape and has an ego way over the top thinking he is better than everyone else when truth be told... his big ego is only there to compensate for his small male parts. I bet I can guess what one of the three you are...


i assume this wasn't directed at me?


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

No not at all.You are a whole heck of a lot more open minded. I was going to be nice and not metion names... I will have to say I have seen more technique in the woman fighters. I miss that in the ufc. Don't get me wrong there are still a lot of great fighters now. Guess that is why I like GSP not just that he has a great #@% he is a down to earth kind of guy who trains hard and it shows.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

irishgal said:


> No not at all.You are a whole heck of a lot more open minded. I was going to be nice and not metion names... I will have to say I have seen more technique in the woman fighters. I miss that in the ufc. Don't get me wrong there are still a lot of great fighters now. Guess that is why I like GSP not just that he has a great #@% he is a down to earth kind of guy who trains hard and it shows.


for me, a great example was on the bodog PPV! The ladie's fight (is that the right term? lol) was by far the most technically exciting. now, nobody should think that women fighters can't or don't throw boms and do some impressive damag e with strikes, but for me the ground game is the upmost piece of the mma artform, and these "chicks" can roll! they are super slick and so full of stamima that the ground war is more constant, exciting, tense, and impressive than about 95% of all men's ground fights!!!

i really mean that!:thumbsup: 

and no, i'm not just trying to get laid you male shovenist fools!

or am I...


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

irishgal said:


> Well, lets see here.. Where to begin.... Most of the replies I can see the point to. A lot of people in this world have not opened their eyes. As for woman on the front line during combat I am all for. If a woman joins any armed force they sould be treated as an equal. I believe there shouldn't be a choice there. The military is there to protect us you join knowing there is a chance to be on the frount line so if a woman joins she sould be aware of this also. *As for sexual relations between male and female during combat hey Your right let's just keep it man on man so there will be no war babies. There are 3 types of men in this world* a man who is open minded,a man who sits in his chair eating chips watching a game with his hand in his pants saying "I could have done a better job than that" But never gets off his lazy @*#, Then the man who works out keeps in shape and has an ego way over the top thinking he is better than everyone else when truth be told... his big ego is only there to compensate for his small male parts. I bet I can guess what one of the three you are...



First off who said there should be sexual relations between a man and a man? I said in my post the military has it right with the don't ask don't tell, any sexual relations between anyone in the same unit is not good for the chemistry of the unit. 

Now tell me why you think I am not open minded? I have heard both sides of the argument and I have my views. Is a person not open minded just because they do not agree with the more liberal side of the argument? Maybe you noticed, but I did not make a statement on women in the UFC. That is because I have never saw a women MMA fight, so I am not going to be close minded and take a stance on something I know nothing about.

I also find it pretty ironic that you talk so much about other people not being open minded, yet you say there are only three types of men, nice job.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

We've gone over this quite a few times. See:

Women in the UFC????
Female MMA
female mma?
A Womans Division?
Will the UFC or Pride ever start a women's division? 

I wouldn't mind, but it's not going to happen anytime soon in the US. The general western consensus is "Women don't belong in the ring." Or, "That chick doesn't have any tits/looks like a dude." Whatever...


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

Tooo funny pt447. I have to agree with the woman fighters and there ground skills. I was watching this one match with this little Asian girl I want to say her name was Bambie she could not have weighed more than 135. She was up against the huge Russian woman and when I say huge I really mean REALLYYY HUGE!!! The Russian's left breast was bigger than the Asian woman's head. But any who this little girl kicked some major butt. There is also a girl named Erin can't remember her last name from the US who really did well. Check out fightgirls.com


----------



## derekaa (Nov 1, 2006)

LOL! HAs anyone played the UFC video games? they are so funny watching the girls try to fight. All they can do is... nothing. I think Erica Montoya was one of the names on there, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

irishgal said:


> Tooo funny pt447. I have to agree with the woman fighters and there ground skills. I was watching this one match with this little Asian girl I want to say her name was Bambie she could not have weighed more than 135. She was up against the huge Russian woman and when I say huge I really mean REALLYYY HUGE!!! The Russian's left breast was bigger than the Asian woman's head. But any who this little girl kicked some major butt. There is also a girl named Erin can't remember her last name from the US who really did well. Check out fightgirls.com


I think you're talking about Erin Toughill. Yeah, she's one tough chick who's definitely a looker too.


























Erins current record stands at:
Boxing: 7-3-1 (1 NC)
MMA: 7-2-1 MMA (4 KOs)

There's a short HL clip of her here on YouTube. I'm not going to tout her as being able to stand up with guys... But, I won't put her in the "no skill" category either.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

id rather grapple with kyra gracie


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

Yep erin Toughill that is her n ame she can kick some butt. Hangs out with some pretty great fighters in the UFC. I will admit she is pretty. I know I get a kick out of telling people I study jujitsu. To see the looks on their face is quite funny. I also get a kick out of going to the Doc's office and her seeing the bruises I get. She asks me every time where did you get ose and do you fell safe at home? I laugh and say maybe you should ask my family if they feel safe with me home.... lol


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

sorry but i don't want to see women in the ufc, i'm sure there's some pretty tough women out there but there not gonna bring the same quality to the sport as men like chuck liddell do and it's not attractive to watch, i think they should stick to holding up the ring cards


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> sorry but i don't want to see women in the ufc, i'm sure there's some pretty tough women out there but there not gonna bring the same quality to the sport as men like chuck liddell do and it's not attractive to watch, i think they should stick to holding up the ring cards


I guess you've never watched women's sports before if you think there is a quality issue. 


As for attractiveness I think I'd rather watch two good looking chicks fight it out than watch "Mohawk, Spare-Tire, Chuck Liddel" fight it out.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

i really don't want to see pretty women with cauliflower ear, bloody noses, swollen eyes, and deep cuts on there faces


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

im pretty sure a women ufc match would result in cat calls and frequent "show us your boobs" yelling.

imo, bad idea. if someone is really interested in seeing women's mma, then order/attend an event dedicated to it.

just throwing it into the ufc is a bad idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Pete (Dec 9, 2006)

Women in MMA = Bad IMO. I dont wanna see women beat the crap out of each other, it will just turn into a cat fight, pulling hair etc.


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

I can tell you this I do not have cauliflower ears. I don't concider myself great looking not OMG ugly just average I hang with the guys just fine in my class and trust me they don't hold back. I have broken ribs,toes,fingers, and my hand. I don't want them to tap me and trust me they don't want to tap out with me. It takes a little more skill on my part but they have tapped.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

anton said:


> im pretty sure a women ufc match would result in cat calls and frequent "show us your boobs" yelling.
> 
> imo, bad idea. if someone is really interested in seeing women's mma, then order/attend an event dedicated to it.
> 
> just throwing it into the ufc is a bad idea. :thumbsup:


Your right. I never thought about what the drunken 21 year olds in Vegas would be saying.:laugh: I just don't think it would be a good idea on the UFCs part.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

CashKola said:


> Well, yes I can. First of all they have done tests and many people say that a man would be more inclined to care for a women when she doesn't need it. For instance I was talking to a recruiter who said one of his guys are injured, and they call for the medics, if the guy says hes good, he would leave the guy because he trusts him if he says hes good. Now he said the same thing happened with a women, she was injured and waiting for the medics, and instead of him moving on he waited for the medics to come to make sure she was fine, and he didn't realize what he did until after.
> 
> Also if girls are in combat units you can not tell me there will be a lot more situations where the girls and guys will have "relations", and who wants a pregnant woman in the jungles of Korea? If a guy needs to share a foxhole with someone else in the unit, he is going to be more inclines to share one with another guy, because if some stuff does happen with a girl, you are both will be unhonorably discharged from the service. Your unit is like a family, and some drama between guys and girls is not something anyone wants in the unit. That is also why they should stay with the don't ask don't tell for gays.
> 
> ...


at first i thought you were being sexist but you do state some good points especially about a draft there are tough girls around but the majority are happily fitting right into the stereotype


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Cosidering the above, how would that detract from the quality of a Woman's MMA match between two trained and willing participants? If you throw anyone in there who doesn't know what they're doing (be they male or female) it will become obvious. I don't have any problem with women's MMA, but I know the majority of the North American populace does. 

Notice I didn't say South American, as Woman's Vale Tudo has been around for a while in Brazil, and they are fine with it. If you want to see a place that holds women up high for their sex appeal, Brazil is unapologetic for it. Hell, they invented the thong.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Onganju said:


> Cosidering the above, how would that detract from the quality of a Woman's MMA match between two trained and willing participants? If you throw anyone in there who doesn't know what they're doing (be they male or female) it will become obvious. I don't have any problem with women's MMA, but I know the majority of the North American populace does.
> 
> Notice I didn't say South American, as Woman's Vale Tudo has been around for a while in Brazil, and they are fine with it. If you want to see a place that holds women up high for their sex appeal, Brazil is unapologetic for it. Hell, they invented the thong.


Well, when I made the post about women in combat units, it had nothing to do with MMA, it was just because pt447 said 



> not to divert the thread, but i defy anyone to tell me how a girl with a gun is less effective/reliable/whatever than a guy with a gun...
> 
> you can't, can you??


So I said yes I can, then made my points. 

I do not have a problem with women in MMA, I just do not think it would be a good move business wise for the UFC.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Believe me, I agree with you. But it isn't due to the lack of "skill" or "entertainment value." I know that the majority of the populace on this side fo the globe wouldn't take it seriously. I just happen to be in the minority when it comes to that view.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

I'd be interested in watching women MMA to see what it is like since I've never had the pleasure. Can't say I like womens boxing much but with the ground game it could be very entertaining, assuming the skill levels were high caliber.
I don't think it should be thrown in with the UFC though. I think the womens side of the sport needs to be more developed first and prove it can draw fans


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

You should check the woman out they are quite skilled. I would love to see the sport grow and see the woman more. It is difficult to find them on DVD but have seen a few. Went to a amature MMA Fight and there were 2 woman on the fight card but they never had the fight and didn't say why. I had never grappled with a woman untill I went to a grappling tournament. It was differant. There were only 4 of us. I have tried so many time to get oter female to try the class and haven't had any luck. They are a dime a dozen. As for having fans giving woman a try in the UFC I think any one the studies the sport would enjoy it because they are looking at the art,form and fight. People who don't are just looking for blood of the sport and wouldn't get past the gender.


----------

